# bumper clearance for plow mount on ram 1500 sport.



## ctc5 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a 99 ram 1500 sport that I'm trying to get a plow for. I've heard you have to trim some of the bumper on 1500 sports to allow the mount to fit. I didn't get a plow yet but i'm looking at a meyers 7.5. Any info on the bumper trimming or other tips would be great.
Thanks Steve


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

all depends on the trim package, there were some sports that had the regular bumper with the air dam and the true sports with the full facia bumper cover. If its the sport with the regular bumper, just remove the air dam, if its a true sport you will need to "notch" the lower portion of the bumper. If you go with the meyer, we would cut a slot on each side of the bumper so that the receiver tube would fit up into place. Usaully the slot was about 2.5 x 2 inches.


----------



## ctc5 (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah it's the full facia font bumper. Have you done an install on this truck before? I'm going to be installing it myself if i get one. If you have any pics of the bumper notching or install that would help. I wan't to get an idea on how much will be trimmed off the facia.
Thanks.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a 04 Ram 1500 with the apperance package and a blizzard plow. I can get some pics of what the mount looks like with the notches.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Steve, have done several installs on the sport, mostly western, fisher but also a few meyers. Dont have any pics (ridehard, the 99 is alot different than the 04). Your basically cutting a slot on both sides. Best thing to do is lay under the front of the truck, the slots will be just to the inside of the line of the frame rails and about up to the steel backing plate that is on the inside of the bumper. I usually had a buddy help hold the mount in place so we could mark just enough to get the mount into place with out hacking up the bumper.


----------



## ctc5 (Nov 10, 2005)

Would you recomend the meyers or another brand or what model reg or lt duty. Also another question why can't i pm peopleThanks for the info guys. This is a great site. 
Steve

Ridehard pics of your mount should be close to what I need to do post them if you can.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm not a meyer fan so i'll keep quite on that one. 

You will probably have to notch the bumper for pretty much any mount so the brand of plow is pretty much your choice.

Ridehards pics wont even be close to giving you an idea of what it would look like, totally different body styles and bumpers.

As for the pm's, i think you have to have so many posts before they let you PM.


----------



## ctc5 (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks for the help. When I get a setup I'll check back, if anyone has pics to help show me what the notches should look like when done correctly that would help.

Thanks Steve


----------



## nosinjcted (Nov 2, 2005)

I would love to see some pics as well. I have an 01' 1500 sport with the full fascia. I'm interested in seeing what it would look like too. I'm leaning on getting a fisher once I can find one for the right price.


----------



## jeepman4u (Nov 27, 2004)

ctc5 said:


> I have a 99 ram 1500 sport that I'm trying to get a plow for. I've heard you have to trim some of the bumper on 1500 sports to allow the mount to fit. I didn't get a plow yet but i'm looking at a meyers 7.5. Any info on the bumper trimming or other tips would be great.
> Thanks Steve


I have a 2000 Dodge sport with a meyers 7.5 poly, It fit just right just make you order the mount for the sport model.

curt


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a pic of my 05 Dodge if this will help. No cutting required.










I'll get a pic of just the mount if you want to see it


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I just had a Hiniker V-Plow put on my 2001 2500 Sport (same bumper) no cutting required! I was told Western & Boss would require it on my truck!


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

*2001 3/4 Sport*

Hey,

For my 2001 Sport I went ahead and cut out the notches on the inside of the bumper for the tow hooks. It is a bit bigger than I needed for my ultra-mount but I was trying to plan ahead if I ever sold the truck w/out the plow I could just slap a set of tow hooks on it and the holes would make sense.
Hope that helps... Measure ten times and cut once, dont want to mess up there...


----------



## RTW5150 (Nov 17, 2005)

Rgory said:


> Hey,
> 
> For my 2001 Sport I went ahead and cut out the notches on the inside of the bumper for the tow hooks. It is a bit bigger than I needed for my ultra-mount but I was trying to plan ahead if I ever sold the truck w/out the plow I could just slap a set of tow hooks on it and the holes would make sense.
> Hope that helps... Measure ten times and cut once, dont want to mess up there...


Excuse me if I msunderstood you, but are you insinuating that you would sell the truck without the plow and try to pass it off as never having had one on there?


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

No,

But I am much quicker to take the plow off and hold onto it for my next vehicle than to let it go with the vehicle. Even if I take it off and sell it outright, it has been my experience they can be worth more if they dont go as a package. I would disclose that the vehicle had a plow on it and most likely give the new owner the opportunity to buy the plow from me, but instead of sticking the new owner with having to by a new front bumper (480) bucks or driving around with holes in their bumper they could have an easy fix. Plain and simple, not everyone is a plow guy... the truck itself has a lot of great features and if someone wants the truck but not the plow... I would feel bad leaving them with gaping holes in the bumper. However full disclosure would be necessary when selling vehicle <--- If I ever do something stupid like that.


Hope that helps sorry for the confusion, really just trying to post about the bumper mods...


----------



## ramsport1500 (Dec 12, 2005)

check out Hiniker plow
I just installed a new 8 ft plow on my 1999 ram sport and I didn't have to trim any of the facia or bumper
The plow looks great on or off the truck
I will send pics if you want them


----------



## nosinjcted (Nov 2, 2005)

ramsport could u send me some pics [email protected] thanks


----------

